# pics of my geese, and the rescues



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the other day i got a call from our local feedstore, they know i have a soft spot for geese, they had a guy who discovered his mother in law was hoarding animals at 82. She is in the hospital and he went to feed her dog for her and discovered a yard full of chickens , cats, geese, ducks, rabbits and other things. so of course i took all the geese and the two ducks that were left. total of 5 animals all together.

so after rounding them up they came to goatland.. one gander will be staying, and then the other two and the two ducks will be going to live with my friends up in tollhouse.


so here's what i got


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My Grandma's geese were nasty creatures---I got myself pecked and chased too many times to count. . . I like the first one best though--looks wise. 
Is that an egg in the last pic?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I wonder if his MIL will want them back....I would be so upset if someone gave away my pets.... They are pretty!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its a golfball... panic's imaginary egg.

the MIL is literally bedridden and deathly sick in the hospital.. i dont think they'll let her have them back, i mean the poor things are thin and filthy.. they went a while without food, since teh SIL and daughter had no idea the animals existed.

anyone know how to tell geese apart? like i've heard only males hiss, but that's a total lie, my three pilgrims are all girls and they hiss.. 

but i've heard that the males have high pitched shrill cries whereas the females honk. and i also heard males have bigger knobs than the females ( the pilgrim girls and the pomeranian girl are breeds without knobs)


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

As far as I remember the males have the bump on their nose . . .but it's been 5 years since we last had geese on our property.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

>anyone know how to tell geese apart<

Aside from vent sexing or egg laying and breeds that are sexully dimorphic, no. However, I've found that from an early age ganders tend to be more vocal and generally have higher pitched shrieks. 

( *)< "Huh-onnK!" <(# )

Kudos to you for helping out.

Deb Mc


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

forgot to add that the white guy has beautiful blue eyes he's gorgeous.. but a bit of an A$$.... 

the chiniese geese both sexes have knobs, but the males are larger?? the white one sounds like a high pitch raspy wheee-onk.. where as my 3 pilgrim girls are whonk whonk


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

He's very sharp looking in his pic, and blue eyes to boot, doesn't get much better! Pain fits right in with your girls, is she just a little darker, or is that just the shadow? You are all doing a wonderful thing giving them homes! :applaud:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he is a pretty guy.. nice carriage about him too, hopefully i'll get some cute hybridized goslings. since pilgrims are a meat breed and chinese are the egg breed (100-200 egg a year)

pandora is my new girl, but yes that's a shadow on pain.. she's the "goose princess" and is very much my goose friend.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

to bad your not closer - I would have taken the ducks for you


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i hate most birds.. couldnt stand my sisters ducks in HS, and i hated my chickens.. so they left, but i LOVE LOVE LOVE Geese  fantastic creatures..

I just felt so bad for these poor little ducks i had to take them.. now i have to home them!


----------

